# Verbos pronominales transitivos o intransitivos



## adriAdnor

Hola buenos días. Me gustaría saber si verbos pronominales del tipo de _estremecese_ o _girarse_ se catalogan como transitivos o intransitivos. Yo pienso que son intransitivos porque aunque si llevan CD, éste siempre va unido al verbo. _estremecer(se)_, _girar(se)._


----------



## juandiego

Hola, adriAdnor.

Son verbos transitivos que están _intrasitivizados_ por el pronombre _se_, efectivamente. De esta página sobre los valores del _se_, te copio lo siguiente:

*(se) intransitivizador*. Con verbos de cambio de estado 
Con la incorporación de _se_, un verbo transitivo pasa a intransitivo, pierde uno de sus argumentos y se altera el tipo de sujeto que toma (_Miguel y Ana se casaron_).
El objeto pasa a ser sujeto (_La clase los aburre > Se aburren con la clases; El sol derrite la nieve > La nieve se derrite con el sol_). El verbo deja de ser causativo.​
Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

Los *verbos pronominales* siempre son intransitivos: la partícula *me, te, se, nos, os* no es un complemento directo.
Un ejemplo:_ Me he levantado temprano.
_No se puede añadir *a mí mismo*: _*Me he levantado temprano a mí mismo._

Un saludo


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> Los *verbos pronominales* siempre son intransitivos:


Hola, Pitt: 

Pues, la NGLE no está acuerdo contigo (y yo tampoco):

*NGLEem: 

41.7.2a* Los verbos pronominales pueden analizarse de acuerdo con tres criterios: el morfológico, el sintáctico y el semántico. El criterio morfológico permite dividir los verbos pronominales en PRONOMINALES INHERENTES y PRONOMINALES ALTERNANTES.

[...]

Los verbos pronominales alternantes, que constituyen el grupo mayoritario, poseen variantes no pronominales intransitivas, como en _La violencia recrudece_ (en las áreas chilena, andina y rioplatense) o, más frecuentemente, transitivas: _Los campos se secan_ [_secarse_, verbo pronominal] ~ _El sol seca los campos_ [_secar_, verbo transitivo].

*41.7.2b* [...] Algunos verbos pronominales transitivos alternan con variantes transitivas no pronominales:_ creerse los infundios ~ creer los infundios_, pero estos pronombres son interpretados también como dativos de sentido enfático.


Fíjate también en "*pronominal transitivo*" en el DPD.


Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Finalmente, la RAE, en la _Nueva  gramática de la lengua española_ (2009), clasifica los verbos, según sus  funciones sintácticas, en transitivos, intransitivos y copulativos. Algunos  transitivos y muchos intransitivos puede ser, a su vez, pronominales. Los así  llamados verbos “reflexivos” no forman ninguna clase especial, son simplemente  verbos transitivos cuyo objeto tiene el mismo referente que el sujeto. Desde el  punto de vista semántico, los verbos se pueden agrupar en dos grandes clases  semánticas: clases aspectuales y clases nocionales.

 «El morfema pronominal átono que  caracteriza a los verbos pronominales no es argumental, por lo que no le  corresponde propiamente una función sintáctica. Así, el morfema _se _no  constituye el complemento directo de _despertar _en _El niño se  despertó, _sino un segmento que forma parte de la  constitución léxica del verbo _despertarse.  _Los mismos pronombres pueden ser también reflexivos, y  en tal caso se interpretan como argumentos.» (RAE: _NGLE_ 2009, § 41.7.1c)

 Extendiendo las propiedades  sintácticas del verbo a las oraciones, se pueden dividir estas en transitivas,  intransitivas y copulativas. Las llamadas “oraciones reflexivas” pueden ser  transitivas, intransitivas y copulativas, en lo que coinciden con las recíprocas.  No constituyen, pues, una clase distinta, sino clasificaciones cruzadas de los  tipos anteriores.
 Un mismo verbo puede ser:



[*=left]   *transitivo*    no reflexivo: _Pedro golpea a Juan._ 
[*=left]   *transitivo    de acción refleja*: _Pedro se golpea (a sí    mismo)._ 
[*=left]   *transitivo    de acción recíproca*: _Pedro y Juan se    golpean el uno al otro._ 
[*=left]   *pronominal    intransitivo* no reflexivo: _Pedro se golpeó    en un brazo al caer._ 
[*=left]   *pronominal    transitivo*: _Pedro se golpeó la cabeza    contra la pared._ 
*Pulsen aquí para leer el artículo completo*.

Saludos,


----------



## adriAdnor

Wow, trae faena los pronominales éstos. Bien, entonces creo que por lo que he leido por ahí mis ejemplos expuestos sí que son verbos intransitivos. Gracias verdaderas por la molestia.

Un abrazo y un saludo.


----------



## Pitt

Aquí la definición de un verbo pronominal según el DPD:
*verbo pronominal.* El que se construye en todas sus  formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no  desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos verbos son  exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse_ o _vanagloriarse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en la construcción pronominal, como _caerse_ o _morirse,_ frente a _caer_ o _morir_. 

Según esta definición el *verbo pronominal *siempre es intransitivo, ya que el pronombre átono *me*, *te*, *se*, *nos*, *os* no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica: no es un complemento directo/indirecto o dativo de interés). 

Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Pitt said:


> Los *verbos pronominales* siempre son intransitivos: [...]


Hola, Pitt.

El problema es definir qué es exactamente un verbo pronominal, salvo los únicamente pronominales (_atreverse_) parece mejor hablar de construcciones pronominales. No podemos basar esto en que la RAE le conceda al verbo en cuestión una acepción específica para su construcción pronominal; entiendo que esto solo refleja que la incidencia de esa construcción pronominal es importante.

 Las construcciones pronominales de verbos transitivos en los que el pronombre le otorga un carácter aspectual pueden ser igualmente transitivas: _Me leí un libro; No hay nada mejor que comerse una paella directamente de la paila_.


----------



## Pitt

juandiego said:


> Hola, Pitt.
> 
> El problema es definir qué es exactamente un verbo pronominal, salvo los únicamente pronominales (_atreverse_) parece mejor hablar de construcciones pronominales. No podemos basar esto en que la RAE le conceda al verbo en cuestión una acepción específica al verbo en construcción pronominal; entiendo que esto solo refleja que la incidencia de esa construcción pronominal de un verbo tiene una incidencia importante.
> 
> Las construcciones pronominales de verbos transitivos en los que el pronombre le otorga un carácter aspectual pueden ser igualmente transitivas: _Me leí un libro; No hay nada mejor que comerse una paella directamente de la paila_.



Hola Juandiego:

En mi opinión en estas frases *me* y *se *es un dativo de interés: se trata de los verbos transitivos* leer* y *comer*.

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Sí, la mayoría son intransitivos, pero sí que hay algunos verbos a los que se les puede poner la etiqueta de _pronominales transitivos_.

NGLE (RAE, 2010), apartado 41.13ñ:





> La mayor parte de los verbos pronominales son intransitivos, pero son transitivos, en cambio, los que aparecen en grupos verbales como _beberse el vino, creerse los infundios, estudiarse la lección, desayunarse los cereales_ (también _noticias, anuncios,_ etc.), _encontrarse a un amigo, llevarse la plata, esperarse una sorpres_a.



Hay más verbos de este tipo. Estos verbos alternan con sus variantes transitivas no pronominales (por ejemplo, _beber el vino_), lo que ha llevado a ser considerados, por algunos gramáticos, meros verbos transitivos con dativos aspectuales o concordados. La RAE opina que no está claro que "este fenómeno sea sintáctico en lugar de léxico, ya que, si se compara el significado de las variantes sin pronombre átono con las que lo muestran (como se hace someramente en el 35.7y), se observan diferencias particulares que no parece posible reducir a un principio sintáctico".

Del 41.13o: 





> No prescinden del morfema _se_ otros verbos pronominales transitivos, como _apropiarse, ganarse, jugarse, perderse, quedarse _o_ saltarse_ en oraciones como las siguientes:
> Pero el General persistió en su sordera y se saltó sus preguntas (Herrera Luque, _Casa_); Benjamín y Jacinto repartían el café del termo, y Paco Bodes se apropiaba la botella de licor (Díez, _Fuente_); [...]



Espero que sirva de algo. Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Pitt.

Como apunta Blasita citando la NGLE, ese dativo aspectual no tiene función sintáctica (no es ni OD, ni OI), tan sólo matiza el significado del verbo; lo que viene a coincidir con lo que se dice en la definición de *verbo pronominal* que aportas en el mensaje n.º 7:_
[...] un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. [...] y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en la construcción pronominal, [...]_.​
Entiendo, además, que este matiz aspectual parece en cierto modo estar presente en el origen de los verbos que son únicamente pronominales. En la página de los "valores de la partícula _se_" de la Hispanoteca, se explica este matiz de la siguiente manera:*
incorporativo* (_se_ aspectual) 
_Representa la consunción total o específica, literal o figurada del objeto por parte del sujeto (Se tragó todas las pastillas de una vez. / Me leí todas las novelas de Kundera)_.
[...]
_Se combina con predicados delimitados o télicos que expresan la culminación de la situación denotada: beberse un litro de vino. Son imprecisos los límites entre el "se" aspectual y los dativos no argumentales o superfluos_.​
Diría que, en los únicamente pronominales (_arrepentirse_), el pronombre lo que hace es como enfatizar que la acción en efecto se culminó; también connota como un mayor involucramiento por parte del sujeto en la acción. Pareciera como que implican algo tan claro que el matiz éste es obligatorio y por eso siempre se construyen así.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las explicaciones, Blasita y Juandiego! En este contexto tengo otro ejemplo de la NGLE con el verbo golpear::




[*=left]   *pronominal intransitivo*    no reflexivo: _Pedro se golpeó en un brazo al caer._ 
[*=left]   *pronominal transitivo*:   _Pedro se golpeó la cabeza contra la pared._ 

¿Por qué es intransitivo el ejemplo 1?

Según Gómez Torrego en "Valores gramaticales de SE" este ejemplo es transitivo. Menciona un ejemplo con la misma estructura gramatical:
Complemento directo
Con sujeto paciente o experimentador con el rasgo de [- voluntariedad]:
_Juan se golpeó en la cabeza al salir del coche._

Saludos
​


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Pitt.

_Pedro *se* golpeó en el brazo al caer_.

Para que el _se_ resultara un claro objeto de persona, supongo que se requeriría que el equivalente enfático _Pedro se golpeó a sí mismo en el brazo_ significara exactamente lo mismo que el original; entiendo que esto no es así porque ésta transformación denota claramente que Pedro lo hizo a propósito, lo que no coincide con el sentido del original que apunta a una contingencia (_al caer_).

En el original, la construcción pronominal modifica bastante el significado del verbo, en cierto modo lo pasiviza: sería equivalente a _recibió un golpe_ / _resulto golpeado_.

En la opción transitiva, la construcción pronominal aporta ese matiz aspectual descrito anteriormente; entiendo que es transitivo por el complemento _la cabeza_, no por el _se_.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias, Juandiego!

Lo entiendo así:

pronominal intransitivo no reflexivo: _Pedro se golpeó en un brazo._
se = componente del verbo pronominal *golpearse*

pronominal transitivo: _Pedro se golpeó la cabeza contra la pared._
se = componente del verbo pronominal *golpearse*
la cabeza = complemento directo

¿Es correcto así?


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Pitt.

Así lo entiendo yo, sí.

No me queda claro del todo lo que mencionas en el post n.º 12 sobre Gómez Torrego; ¿dices que en _Juan se golpeó en la cabeza al salir del coche_, este gramático defiende que el pronombre _se_ es objeto de persona?


----------



## Pitt

Hola Juandiegp:

_Juan se golpeó en la cabeza al salir del coche._

Según Gómez-Torrego *se* es un complemento directo.

Aquí el texto completo:

SE REFLEXIVO

1. Pronombre reflexivo con función nominal
1. _C. directo_
1.1.1. Con sujeto-agente: _Juan se lavó._
1.1.2. Con sujeto-causa: _Juan se afeitó en la barbería._
1.1.3. Con atributo o predicativo: _Juan se considera culpable. Juan se cree simpático._
1.1.4. Con sujeto-paciente o experimentador con el rasgo de [- voluntariedad]: _Juan se golpeó en la cabeza al salir del coche._

No todos los ejemplos de 1.1 son homogéneos. En efecto, 1.1.1 y 1.1.3 admiten  el refuerzo el refuerzo reflexivo tónico _a sí mismo_. lo que no es posible en 1.1.2 ni en 1.1.4. En el primer caso, porque el sujeto puede no ser un _agente_ (condición neceseria para el refuerzo reflexivo), sino una _causa_, es decir, el sujeto es el que _hace_ o _manda_ _que lo afeiten_. Se trate, por tanto, de construcciones con verbo _causativo_. Por otra parte, la conmutación  de _se_ por_ lo_ en la construcción _causativa_ o _factitiva_  con _hacer _o _mandar_ corrobora la función de c. directo de SE: 

_Juan hizo (mandó) que lo afeitaron en la barbería._

En el secundo caso , el sujeto   tampoco es un _agente_, sino más bien un _paciente_  o _experimentador_ si entendemos que el rasgo de [- voluntariedad] precide la acción verbal (de haber voluntariedad en el sujeto , la frase sería idéntica a la de 1.1.1). De ahí la imposibilidad del refuerzo reflexivo _a sí mismo_; mas esto impide que SE sea un _c. directo_ como lo es _lo_ en 

_Juan lo golpeó en la cabeza al salir del coche_, 

al margen de si hay o no intencionalidad por parte de Juan. No obstante, en esto caso Juan es _agente_, voluntario o no, y no lo es en 1.1.4.


----------



## Pitt

En mi opinión el análisis de Gómez-Torrego es muy bueno. Otro ejemplo (sacado de "Valores gramaticales de SE"):

_Futre *se* lesionó al golpear el balón._
_Pronombre reflexivo. C. directo._ Sujeto con el rasgo [- voluntariedad].

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

juandiego said:


> No me queda claro del todo lo que mencionas en el post n.º 12 sobre Gómez Torrego; ¿dices que en _Juan se golpeó en la cabeza al salir del coche_, este gramático defiende que el pronombre _se_ es objeto de persona?



Hola Juandiego:

Según Gómez-Torrego en la frase _Juan se golpeó en la cabeza_ *se* es un complemento directo. Con tu ayuda y la ayuda de Blasita he reflexionado un poco sobre este tema. 

Pero según la NGLE esta frase es intransitivo:
_Juan se golpeó en un brazo al caer_

Esta frase es transitiva:
_Juan se golpeó un brazo al caer._

En ambas frases se trata de una acción involuntaria. El pronombre *se* es un componente del verbo pronominal *golpearse*. Además el verbo pronominal *golpearse* puede tener un complemento directo (un brazo).

Un saludo


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Pitt.

 Yo entiendo lo que sugiere Gómez Torrego, de hecho al principio de mi interés sobre este tema de las construcciones pronominales me parecía objeto de persona porque es un pronombre con esa función y bloquea cualquier otro objeto de persona que se pretenda introducir, salvo los dativos éticos: _Mi hijo se *me* golpeo el brazo_. De acuerdo, pues, que se puede considerar que sintácticamente tiene función de objeto de persona (directo o indirecto según el caso), pero lo cierto es que semánticamente no lo es.

_María *le* corta el pelo a su hija —> María *le* corta el pelo_. Perfecto objeto de persona.
_María *se* corta el pelo a sí misma —> María *se* corta el pelo_. Perfecto objeto de persona.
_María *se* corta el pelo en la peluquería —> María *se* corta el pelo a sí misma en la peluquería_. Falso, no es éste el sentido de ese _se_: no es objeto indirecto de persona.

Por esto lo que decía antes de que, para que sea objeto de persona también semántico, se debe poder introducir el _a sí mismo_ y que éste represente perfectamente al _se_; si no es así, como en los casos 1.1.2 y 1.1.4 de Gómez Torrego, lo que hace el pronombre es modificar el sentido del verbo, involucrándolo con el sujeto, sí, pero no tiene el sentido semántico de un objeto de persona.


----------



## Pitt

En resumen, hay dos interpretaciones diferentes:

_Pedro se golpeó en un brazo al caer._
construcción intransitiva: se = componente del verbo *golpearse* (según la NGLA)
construcción transitiva: se = complemento directo (según Gómez-Torrego)

¿Pero, cuál de estas interpretaciones es la correcta?


----------



## blasita

Hola otra vez:

Quería simplemente decir que borré mi anterior comentario porque, al haberse añadido la explicación que dan esos gramáticos, la mía no valía de nada y además me pareció que era liosa, incompleta o errónea. Por cierto, este tema me parece de lo más interesante; gracias a los que lo han planteado.

Pitt, si recuerdas, he estado comentando en otros hilos que, bastantes veces, hay diferentes opiniones de distintos gramáticos al respecto y que este tema de los verbos pronominales está lejos de ser sencillo. Hay que tener en cuenta también el punto de vista que se tome: sintáctico, semántico (o morfológico). Yo soy más sintáctica que semántica, pero en este caso mi opinión es que se trata de un _verbo pronominal intransitivo_ (no reflexivo).

Un saludo.


----------



## Pitt

blasita said:


> Pitt, si recuerdas, he estado comentando en otros hilos que, bastantes veces, hay diferentes opiniones de distintos gramáticos al respecto y que este tema de los verbos pronominales está lejos de ser sencillo. Hay que tener en cuenta también el punto de vista que se tome: sintáctico, semántico (o morfológico). Yo soy más sintáctica que semántica, pero en este caso mi opinión es que se trata de un _verbo pronominal intransitivo_ (no reflexivo).
> Un saludo.



Hola Blasita:

Este tema es muy complejo. En todo caso aprecio mucho tu opinión. Otro ejemplo:
_Esquiando me rompí el brazo._
me = componente del verbo pronominal *romperse*
el brazo = complemento directo

¿Estás de acuerdo con mi análisis?

Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Yo sí estoy de acuerdo, Pitt. Y un posible análisis (sintáctico) sería:

_Me_ (CI) rompí _el brazo_ (CD).

A ver lo que dicen los demás.


----------



## mipordos

Por lo tanto, según Gómez Torrego, en la oración" Carla se ha converido en una estudiante muy atenta" el verbo convertirse, es un verbo reflexivo con" se "que desempeña la función de complemento directo y que  atañe al sujeto?Es correcto?He entendido bien?


----------



## Pitt

mipordos said:


> Por lo tanto, según Gómez Torrego, en la oración" Carla se ha convertido en una estudiante muy atenta" el verbo convertirse, es un verbo reflexivo con" se "que desempeña la función de complemento directo y que  atañe al sujeto?Es correcto?He entendido bien?



Lo veo así:
_Carla se ha convertido en una estudiante muy atenta._

La partícula *se* es un componente del verbo pronominal intransitivo *convertirse*. No es un complemento directo, ya que no es posible el refuerzo* a sí mismo:* _Carla se ha convertido a sí mismo en una estudiante muy atenta._ 
*convertir *= verbo transitivo, *convertirse* = verbo pronominal intransitivo

Otro ejemplo: _Juan se lava_.
Es este caso *se* es un complemento directo, ya que es posible el refuerzo *a sí mismo*:
_Juan se lava a sí mismo._

Un saludo


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Blasita, Mipordos y Pitt.

Bueno, en esa frase lo veo bastante más dudoso porque el refuerzo del complemento tónico hacia el sujeto mismo sí recoge la idea que se transmite, al menos una de las posibles:
_Carla (se) ha convertido a sí misma en una estudiante muy atenta_.

La construcción transitiva _convertir X en Y_ admite bien que la primera variable, su objeto directo, sea una persona:
_Con este sistema, yo puedo convertir a Carla en una estudiante muy atenta_;
y, por qué no, ésta puede ser la misma persona del sujeto: _Carla *se* ha convertido en una estudiante muy atenta_.

El único pero es saber bien si el sentido del verbo que se emplea en el original es el mismo que el que se deduce del último párrafo. _Convertirse_ puede interpretarse también, a menudo así es, sin que se requiera la intervención del sujeto, puede ser simplemente el resultado del tiempo; en este caso, estoy de acuerdo en que no se podría considerar objeto de persona.

Mediante la misma argumentación, en el ejemplo _Me rompí el brazo_, yo no consideraría _me_ como objeto de persona semántico a no ser que la frase se refiriera al extraño caso de que el sujeto lo hiciera voluntariamente: se lo hizo a sí mismo. Esta frase probablemente sólo se refiera a que le ocurrió la rotura, por lo que parece mejor enfocarla como que el pronombre lo que hace es modificar el sentido del verbo hacia lo subrayado.


----------



## flljob

Lo que no entiendo es por qué consideran _secar _transitivo, en el siguiente: 

El campo se secó. 

¿No es un inacusativo?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué consideran _secar _transitivo, en el siguiente:
> 
> El campo se secó.
> 
> ¿No es un inacusativo?
> 
> Saludos



_El campo se secó._

Creo que *se* es un componente del verbo pronominal intransitivo *secarse* (en este caso = voz media) Se trata de una construcción intransitiva.

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Juan, excelente argumentación. Personalmente tengo que pensar todo esto de manera más calmada.


flljob said:


> Lo que no entiendo es por qué consideran _secar _transitivo, en el siguiente:
> El campo se secó.


 ¿Quién dice esto, por favor? Yo, en principio, lo veo igual que Pitt: el verbo pronominal _secarse_ en una oración intransitiva (que expresa un cambio de estado). Construcción media.

Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

Los verbos inacusativos son intransitivos. 

Saludos


----------



## blasita

flljob said:


> Los verbos inacusativos son intransitivos.


 Hola, Flljob:

Ya, si para mí tienes razón: es intransitivo. Pero mi pregunta era sobre dónde, en qué libro has encontrado aquella interpretación.

Gracias.


----------



## flljob

En la sintaxis de Ramalle. En la hispanoteca te explican por qué se consideran inacusativos.

Saludos


----------



## carlosri

Juan Diego, gracias por su enlace. Me ha sido de gran utilidad


----------

